# Council fees when building a house



## joeyhan (19 Oct 2013)

I am planning to build a house in Meath in the near future.

 I've looked at the Meath Co Co website and I found a database of fees to be paid to the council when you are building.

 From what I saw on it it looks like its about €16k but I've heard other people say that its closer to 30k in reality. 

Can anyone enlighten me as to the council fees and the breakdown of them as paying €30k as opposed to €16k will seriously affect my house plans. 

Also, can anybody recommend a good architect around the East Meath/West Dublin area or any websites with Architect listings?


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Oct 2013)

Hi Joey,

Welcome to AAM.

I have moved your post to this forum as I feel you will get a better response here.  A copy will remain in the Mortgages Forum for one month also.

I have also moved your other post to a new thread in this forum which is now called 'Buying site subject to planning'.

Sue Ellen.


----------



## threebedsemi (20 Oct 2013)

Re Architects, you can search the RIAI website by region to find architects in your area (www.riai.ie). I wouldn't advise you to limit yourself too much by location - if you have a friend who had a good experience with an architect in Sligo/Wicklow/wherever, tlak to them. Your eventual builder should ideally be localish, but I would not prioritise proximity to your site as the main selection criteria for an architect, engineer, etc.

Re. Local Authority Fees, phone up the council and ask them. The days of them being able to pick a number out of a hat are gone, and they should be able to give you an accurate estimate of what your fees will be, depending on location, waste and mains water situation, etc.
To double check, look on the Meath County Council website for recently granted permissions for similar type developments in your area, the charges will be listed on the Grant of Permission document.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## shoestring (5 Dec 2013)

Hi,

On the MCC website there is a ready reckoner, if you put in the size the house you wish to build it will tell you how much you will be liable for. This figure also depends whether there is public mains water and sewage.

[broken link removed]


----------

